# What Colors would you like Best?



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Women,

What color would you like to see for a trailbike in XS?

-A.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Paisley. Definitely paisley.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's predict this one.

- You will get a bunch of people who like pink. Or lilac. Or baby blue. (Lilac and baby blue are just versions of pink).

- Then a bunch of people who don't like pink.

- Next, the "bright and race-y" crowd will pipe up. Maybe Venus will post a picture of one of her cars.

- Finally, the brown-bird crew will ask for silver, or black or -_gasp, I feel so daring_- greyish brown.

I might need to take a coffee break.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Paisley. Definitely paisley.


Here you go - next request?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

chuky said:


> Let's predict this one.
> 
> - You will get a bunch of people who like pink. Or lilac. Or baby blue. (Lilac and baby blue are just versions of pink).
> 
> ...


Ha. Very true.

There is no amount of market research that's going to reveal the one color that all women like.

If you want to play it safe, offer it in a girly color, a non-girly neutral color, and a bright racy color.

And people will still complain.

If you really want my 2 cents on colors: Personally, I'm good with anything other than pastel. I like pink, but bright pink. And I'm not super fond of the beige/tan/my bike just looks dirty colors. But it wouldn't stop me from buying it if I really liked the bike. But then again, I don't need an XS frame....


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

connie said:


> .... But then again, I don't need an XS frame....


Ha, me neither.

CHUMBAevo: As for frame colors that appeal to women-- pink isn't necessarily "safe". I know women who would reject a pink bike because of the contrived feminine associations. I know others who'll have nothing BUT pink. 

I choose my bikes based on multiple factors but I do appreciate high-quality finishes, no matter the color. That's the "oooh" factor. My boyfriend just bought an XCL in orange. I'd never have thought I could tolerate the color orange until I saw his frame. It's gorgeous, it's luminous, it practically glows. Good job! My first mtb, a Diamondback Apex, had a beautiful & subtle smoke swirl finish ("oooh!") the likes of which I haven't seen since the day it got stolen. Nowadays it would cost a small fortune to reproduce that finish.

For the record, my favorite color (at this moment) is sky blue.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> - You will get a bunch of people who like pink. Or lilac. Or baby blue. (Lilac and baby blue are just versions of pink).
> 
> - Then a bunch of people who don't like pink.
> 
> ...


No SPARKLE options?! I'm offended! My bikes *must* have sparkles!


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I second the sparkles. I was hoping for the Raspberry frame, but got the ano gray. Color doesn't matter much to me....streamers would be a welcome addition though!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

connie said:


> Here you go - next request?


thats awesome! I bet I fit a XS


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> thats awesome! I bet I fit a XS


I honestly have no idea if that Demo 7 comes in an XS, but a friend of mine rides one and figured I had to post a picture of the only paisley bike I've ever seen... It is actually a gorgeous frame. And I would totally buy a paisley bike.  (obviously - assuming the geometry/weight/price/etc. were all in the range of what I'm looking for...)


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Sparkly, Metallic, Shiny finishes as well as prints!*

I agree that the color itself isn't all that important, so long as the paint job has a high quality finish. I've seen a lot of bikes out lately with a metallic finish that is cool. Sparkly would be beyond my dreams cool!

Call me girly, but I'd love to have a bike with a flower print.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Sparkles? Dude. You should see my new König. I can't look directly at it in the sun. It is too bright and sparkly. As soon as it is built, I will take pictures.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

dark purple sparkle with silver components


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

I am one of those that says absolutely no pink or any pastel color! I wouldn't even consider a frame in pink or pastel blue. I would possibly buy something in black, white, grey, red, or royal/dark blue, yellow, or orange.


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Not a pink fan, though hot pink would be cooler, wouldn't dig any pastel colors. I prefer the nice bright colors (mine's lime green) like primary red, blue, yellow. Why don't you paint it in a neutral color and make different color decals so we ladies can choose our own...love to accessorize anything


----------



## Halfstep (Jun 12, 2007)

So Crash...what color is that new Syren of yours going to be? Any word on it's arrival?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

callmeCrash said:


> Not a pink fan, though hot pink would be cooler, wouldn't dig any pastel colors. I prefer the nice bright colors (mine's lime green) like primary red, blue, yellow. Why don't you paint it in a neutral color and make different color decals so we ladies can choose our own...love to accessorize anything


I do really like how Transition sends you the bike plus a sticker kit in four different colors so you can customize it a bit. That's a really good idea.


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Halfstep said:


> So Crash...what color is that new Syren of yours going to be? Any word on it's arrival?


It's gonna be white, not alot of choice on the color (black, white or baby blue) but I am putting some nice custom decals when it does come. Hubby thinks I should get it powder coated lime green again. I emailed transition at the beginning of the week and they say "really, really soon" whatever that means.

Oh well, I am out of commission for the next two weeks anyways due to a wrist injury  Fell off my bike at Panorama the weekend before, so no Whistler for me  Rescheduled Silver Star for Sept long weekend. Can you make it?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

connie said:


> I honestly have no idea if that Demo 7 comes in an XS, but a friend of mine rides one and figured I had to post a picture of the only paisley bike I've ever seen...


I don't believe they come in XS. But there is a "GromHit" kid version of the Demo that might work :thumbsup:

On topic:

Offer multiple colors IMO. Though, color has never really been a factor for me in buying a bike. I guess my first bike.. I didn't want the 06 version (it was late 05) because it was silver. The 05 was black. I don't own it anymore, nor do I have any black or silver bikes  I do have a lot of green, though... Dark green, swamp green, and lime green.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

callmeCrash said:


> It's gonna be white, not alot of choice on the color (black, white or baby blue) but I am putting some nice custom decals when it does come. Hubby thinks I should get it powder coated lime green again. I emailed transition at the beginning of the week and they say "really, really soon" whatever that means.
> 
> Oh well, I am out of commission for the next two weeks anyways due to a wrist injury  Fell off my bike at Panorama the weekend before, so no Whistler for me  Rescheduled Silver Star for Sept long weekend. Can you make it?


My friend destroyed his wrist there on opening day! How was Pano this year? After last year I swore I'd never ride it again...bad experience on the upper part of Lookout.


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

jaclynj said:


> My friend destroyed his wrist there on opening day! How was Pano this year? After last year I swore I'd never ride it again...bad experience on the upper part of Lookout.


Totally off topic, sorry to the OP, please forgive me but hey, we are women,

So first run down Pano was great, nice green run to warm up. Not bad, hubby says let's do a blue run. There weren't many trails open. We took Quadzilla, the one that kinda follows the Quad chair and was over my head just al little bit. Panic set in and all I saw was roots, roots, rocks and drops and trees. :eekster: I just tried to plow through everything without picking a good line. :madman: I ended bailing after I didn't have enough speed to clear some roots landed in some shrubs and branches. Walked halfway down because I just couldn't grip my handle bars anymore due to the pain in my wrist. It was too big of a jump for me between the two runs.

Hopefully will still be good to go for Aug long weekend. Are you still wanting to meet up?


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

callmeCrash said:


> Totally off topic, sorry to the OP, please forgive me but hey, we are women,
> 
> So first run down Pano was great, nice green run to warm up. Not bad, hubby says let's do a blue run. There weren't many trails open. We took Quadzilla, the one that kinda follows the Quad chair and was over my head just al little bit. Panic set in and all I saw was roots, roots, rocks and drops and trees. :eekster: I just tried to plow through everything without picking a good line. :madman: I ended bailing after I didn't have enough speed to clear some roots landed in some shrubs and branches. Walked halfway down because I just couldn't grip my handle bars anymore due to the pain in my wrist. It was too big of a jump for me between the two runs.
> 
> Hopefully will still be good to go for Aug long weekend. Are you still wanting to meet up?


You picked it!!!


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Ruckusgti said:


> You picked it!!!


Bah! :nono: Don't you know better, stay out of the women's lounge, or I may have to start a new thread about "upgrading older model husband, what should I get" :arf:


----------



## Halfstep (Jun 12, 2007)

That's too bad about the bail. Hopefully all will heal up quickly. I don't have a Sept schedule yet so I don't know when I get my stat. Keep me in the loop. I'll be doing the Dirt Series thing on August long in Golden and Aug 23/24 in Canmore.

For the OP....I generally buy whatever bike fits and has the specs I'm looking for. The color is not a main consideration for me. Although the canuck colours of red and white always look really nice. Some of the pattens Specialized has put out over the last couple of years have just been plain ugly though...makes the bikes distinctive and didn't stop me from buying an SX trail.

J


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*.. Thanks!*

Thanks for all the replies ... I am starting to get some good ideas now. We do have the ability to do wraps like the Demo; and intricate graphics.

Here's a pic of a white XCL. We can really do anything though - and I was thinking we should do something unique for the ladies.


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dark Blue..*

We call this a twilight ano blue - it is pretty close to a royal blue in ano.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yummy! That is a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice! Please don't ruin it by putting "girly" decals on it like flowers or butterflies. Love the blue spokes.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

CHUMBAevo said:


> We call this a twilight ano blue - it is pretty close to a royal blue in ano.


 Deep sky blue! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Our very very first dh run at Pano was Bazooka Joe... I didn't enjoy it, but made it okay. The husband dislocated his shoulder (but the pressure suit popped it back in!). I actually like Quadzilla...but it's about as hardcore as I get!

I'm still up for the long weekend. I think it will have to be Saturday or Monday though.


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

A lot of bikes are just plain ugly colored.And yes,we all know function/fit is the most important aspect of any bike.But whether its a bike,boat ski,or clothes if I'm paying top dollar I expect to like the way it looks too.I don't think that is to much more to ask for when your spending the kind of money we spend on our "toys".
Sparkle can make even a plain color special and if you want to see some nice color combos check out the old Klein paint jobs.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

For the folks who want sparkles... my new König is freakish, bumper-car sparkly. Hard to capture it on camera, even. I love it. The gold Ducat isn't exactly a shrinking violet, either.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4678854#poststop


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Purdy!*

That's purdy and you could easily personalize a white bike with stickers!


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

chuky said:


> For the folks who want sparkles... my new König is freakish, bumper-car sparkly. Hard to capture it on camera, even. I love it. The gold Ducat isn't exactly a shrinking violet, either.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4678854#poststop


Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Oooh, so shiny, so pretty chucky...


----------



## Halfstep (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the bright colors on a bike. So pretty and shiny.  

It also makes your bike easy to pick out in photos or for people to see you ripping by in a race. :thumbsup:


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

CHUMBAevo said:


> Thanks for all the replies ... I am starting to get some good ideas now. We do have the ability to do wraps like the Demo; and intricate graphics.
> 
> Here's a pic of a white XCL. We can really do anything though - and I was thinking we should do something unique for the ladies.


This white looks hot! I'm liking it much better than the blue.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

CHUMBAevo said:


> Thanks for all the replies ... I am starting to get some good ideas now. We do have the ability to do wraps like the Demo; and intricate graphics.
> 
> Here's a pic of a white XCL. We can really do anything though - and I was thinking we should do something unique for the ladies.


I love this white one the best of the colors you have! I also love, love, love Chuky's bright orange. That is so sweet and it makes me want to go for a ride just looking at it. :thumbsup: How do you get any work done when you own a bike that pretty?

ChumbaEvo, if you need an intermediate rider to demo a small XCL in a new (or existing) color, I would be more than happy to assist.  You know, the color might look different with someone like me riding it, 'cause others would have a longer time to look at. While if someone fast is riding, it's hard to really get a good look at the color. hehehe


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

stripes said:


> More sparkles, my current ride "superdust blue"


_WHOA!!!_-- I like this blue best of all. I'm about to get my old blur repainted, and I wonder if I can get it done sparkly like this without breaking the bank. Does anyone know?

CHUMBAevo> before you decide on new frame colors, have you asked us gals how we rate ano vs. powdercoat? If you haven't, you probably should....


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

That gold sparkly job is purty. One of the reasons I would consider a Juliana is the gold anodized color option 

However, I think the white frame with white rims would get a second and probably a third look from me. And white is not too "girly" a color for me, whereas pink makes me gag...


----------



## sketchgal (Jul 18, 2008)

wow i just love white paint bikes...with red print  pink looks adorable but seems to feminine for me to have it on my bike..just like for my cars preference colors i love white, red and black..in bikes these colors looks good together


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Ooooo... SPARKLY bikes! Makes my 'green apple' (think VW green) fade to black w/ metallic flake seem drab in comparison.

A white bike would be a big no-no. Red IN clay-mud would permanently stain it... Darker/brighter colors do much better.


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Interesting...*

Greets,

As an architect and interior designer, I have quite a bit of experience with colours. Depending upon the material of the frame, I would say either natural (titanium or aluminium) or some combination of blue and black.

Accessories in any case would be black (primary) and blue (secondary). For example, the race-car of Danica Patrick is quite gorgeous with its black-blue colours.

Of course, another option would be to highlight special products with either complementary or contrasing colours. Examples, blue and orange.

OK, That is al.... ;D

Julianna​


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm fond on anodized. My bike seems to be getting a lot of abuse this summer, but still looks like new. I just wish Chumba had the blue ano when I got mine...it's prettier than the ano grey.


----------

